# Brand New to CZ with a question already



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...I just got my first CZ firearm, a CZ 75 B in 9mm. Not knowing anything about these guns I've been reading up a bit on them. Mine is apparently a 2005 model that came to me NIB. I read about the "new" Omega trigger system and wondered if it is a real improvement over what I have. If it is...can the Omega system be incorporated into my 2005 model in a relatively _"affordable"_ manner??...:anim_lol:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the 'new' trigger system you speak of, but I am a big fan of CZ guns, and I own a couple, myself. 

I can tell you that the trigger gets pretty good, after you have been firing it for a while. Use the snap cap that came in the box with it, and do a lot of dry-fire with it, in double-action mode. It will strengthen your finger and smooth the trigger at the same time. Better still, shoot it a couple thousand times, if you can afford the ammo, or get the Kadet .22 conversion kit for about $300 and fire it a lot that way.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

congratulations on your purchase..I have 2 CZ's based on the 75 platform..They aregreat shooters and dead accurate..Before you decide on a trigger job, try shooting them first, CZ 75 needs around 300 rd for breaki-n..But once you reach that stage you will then decide if you need a trigger job or not..

From my own experience, I am satisfied with the triggers as is after the 300 rd mark..Wait till you shoot the gun, and* mark my words:" *you will be amazingly satisfied"..


----------



## tink (Aug 8, 2008)

I would agree with Jimmy. Shot you new CZ with the factory trigger until you have 300-500 rounds through it. The trigger will get better with use, and your familiarity with your CZ will increase. I own a stock 75 B and have a 22 Kadet kit for it too. As of late I've been shooting the 22 kit exclusively. You'll like your CZ, they are reliable and very very accurate.

TINK


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

hey Tink..cool coco polo grips..I bougth the same one for my CZ's


----------



## up2orbit (May 3, 2009)

Wow Tink, that is a great lookin gun. How much did you pay for your 22 Kadet kit?...if you don't mind me asking...


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...Thank you all for the great advice and I will indeed shoot it before making decisions to do things to the trigger system. I also agree on Tink's CZ...That is one beautiful firearm...:smt119


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh I am just tempted to post a picture of my CZs..Here you go The CZ Brothers:
Little brother is CZ 75 D PCR COMPACT and the big brother SP01 Tactical


----------



## andy999 (Dec 9, 2008)

beautifull grips ,where did you buy them??
I would like this style too


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Tink or Jimmy, do either of you know if the Cocobolo grips are made to fit the 97b? I've seen Jimmy's CZ brothers and they are gorgeous. He's the one who turned me on to CZ's. Tink, yours is ever bit as good looking.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

Don't know if I can add much to what has been said. I have been shooting cZ75s for over twenty years and they have replaced my other pistols. With regards to the Omega system, I have read both pro and con.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Dougsboy said:


> Tink or Jimmy, do either of you know if the Cocobolo grips are made to fit the 97b? I've seen Jimmy's CZ brothers and they are gorgeous. He's the one who turned me on to CZ's. Tink, yours is ever bit as good looking.


Hi Dougsboy, here is the link to the CZ Custom shop: 
http://czcustom.com/cz-grips.aspx

I am not sure if they have the coco polo grips for the CZ97..All the coco polo grips are advertised for CZ 75 and 85..There is on Aluminum grip for CZ 97..But you are better to call or email CZ Custom and ask them..They are very good in answering questions..


----------

